# Introducing the official Bimmerfest Performance Center Delivery sign-in book



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

A labor of love...

The Bimmerfest Performance Center Delivery sign-in book is officially ready to roll, as of tomorrow (7.10.2008) morning. I've attached a few images here (sorry for the fuzziness, I'm a little tired) for everyone to check out. Sincere thanks go to my buddy who is a graphic designer and an E46 M3 owner - he's the genius behind it.

A few notes:

On the pages to be signed - this doesn't come out in the photos - the background has a very subtle mechanical drawing of different BMW models. It's really cool.

The book has about 40 pages in it as of now, plus a space for photos to be attached in the back, should anyone want to do so. The beauty of it is, at any point it can be expanded, so additional pages can be easily added. All the PCD has to do is contact me, and I'll send down additional pages to swap in.

Every dozen pages or so, there is a divider page with some Bimmer images. As the book grows and pages get added, we'll add in these divider pieces, too.

Hopefully folks like it, and it becomes a part of the PCD experience for Bimmerfesters.

- Mike


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Yay! That's awesome!


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm really impressed, that's very nice. I must admit I didn't expect it to come out as great as it did. I can't wait to get a close look at it on Monday WHEN I'M FINALLY AT THE PC!!!!!! Thanks again for all the time and effort you put into this endeavor.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Wow!! :bow: That's nicer than ED's Bimmerfest Das Buch. 

Thanks so much Mike for making this possible. You rock, man! :thumbup:


----------



## diana (Sep 6, 2007)

Mike, thanks! The book looks beautiful! It will be there for my NEXT PCD! It was so much fun that I definitely want to do another! Enjoy yours, and I hope MysticBlue enjoys his experience, too. We were so impressed that we have enrolled our daughter in one of the Two Day Teen Schools.


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

I can't wait to sign it in August


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Okay, I did PCD last November, but I am going down in August for the one day school, do I still get to sign it? Very cool design by the way.


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

Glad you guys like it. I am really stoked, it looks even better than I envisioned. And I was more than glad to show up the Munich folks with a great book for South Carolina.  It's clear that BMW means a lot in the Greenville-Spartanburg community, and that the Performance Center Delivery program is a special thing. Definitely worth recording those of us who make the trip.

The book will reside at the front desk, so Bimmerfesters should ask for it there - or if not, I'd bet Jonathan will know where to find it. It's got one entry in it (me!), but is starving for more. So go out and buy some more BMWs!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

:wow: Very professional. Maybe we will drive back to SC just to sign it. . .


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Mike,

Once again thanks for your efforts in making this possible:thumbup: The book looks AWESOME!

*The book will be kept in the lobby at the security desk*. So please feel free to ask security or any of us here to sign the book.

Attached is a picture of Donnie and I with the book yesterday afternoon along with a picture of the first ink to grace it's pages.


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

That's too cool! I can't wait


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow, that looks great! Nice work Mike.

Erik


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

COOL, another Bimmerfest book to sign. Just found out my PDC redelivery is 8/15/08.


----------



## One&Only (Dec 11, 2007)

My day will come this Oct. The wait is sweet. 

Thanx 4 th heads up bout the PCD book Adrian.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm on page 1 of this one


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

Gig103 said:


> I'm on page 1 of this one


Yes, but there will always - ALWAYS - be only one person who was first to sign...

 :bigpimp: :roundel:


----------



## Lexington (Apr 26, 2008)

Mike,

The book is great. Fantastic idea and thanks to Donnie for reminding me to sign. :thumbup: Managed to sign on page 3. Will eventually need more pages.

Lexington


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Very impressive Mike! Can't wait to sign in  Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

I realized about a day after I forgot to write down the type of car I picked up. Doh!


----------



## 767jetz (Feb 4, 2008)

MikeMidd said:


> I realized about a day after I forgot to write down the type of car I picked up. Doh!


Mike, sorry I wasn't more on top of this. I didn't realize there was a Bimmerfest book, so I didn't sign it. Oh, well... I guess there's always next time!:thumbup:

Hope you're enjoying the car. I did my first autocross with it yesterday. It was a blast!


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

I just realized that this has gotten buried... no idea if anyone is still signing the book, but thought I'd bring it back to the top.

Hey mods, any chance of a sticky for this thread?


----------



## jeffng65 (Apr 6, 2005)

I just signed it last Friday. Jonathan pointed it out to me. It looked like people have been signing it.


----------



## ase2dais (Aug 26, 2005)

I'll make sure to it that my friends and I sign it when we get there March of next year ! :thumbup:


----------



## BobReck (May 6, 2009)

So is the book still there? I'm heading down in 1 week and would be honored to sign it if possible.
Bob


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Still here :thumbup:

It is located in the lobby on top of the security desk.


----------



## BobReck (May 6, 2009)

I-Won-Today said:


> Still here :thumbup:
> 
> It is located in the lobby on top of the security desk.


Awesome! Thanks again for the photos Jonathan. Can't stop looking at them. 

Bob


----------



## Hummer (Mar 4, 2009)

*Great Work!*

Can't wait until I get there hopefully sometime in August.:thumbup:


----------



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

I completely forgot to sign this thing. drats!


----------



## BobReck (May 6, 2009)

I signed the book! 

(And like an idiot, I spelled Jonathan's name wrong! Sorry Jonathan.)


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

photohunts said:


> I completely forgot to sign this thing. drats!


I did, too. Was there a sign or something pointing it out? I remember the sign-in book at the Welt caught my attention pretty easily....

Oh well. Get it next time.


----------



## BobReck (May 6, 2009)

The book is just sitting there on the security desk counter across from the front door. It's pretty nondescript. If you didn't know what you were looking for, you wouldn't know it was the bimmerfest book. Nothing on the front (as you can see in my photo above) and nothing around it specifies that it is in fact the "Bimmerfest.com" book. You'd have to open it up and start reading the first few pages to know. 

Thankfully I stumbled across this thread before heading down there or I wouldn't have ever known. :thumbup:

Bob


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Unfortunately they won't let us put a sign up next to the book. We try to remind everyone, however with all the activities we try & cram into your day, we are typically playing catch-up all day long and forget.

I'll see if Tim or Jon can send us a Bimmerfest.com sticker that we can place on the book to make it more distinguishable. It would be great if we could also get this thread as a sticky to keep it up top for everyone to see.


----------



## iwanna330cic (Feb 21, 2005)

It's been over a year & a half --- is the book still being used? :dunno:

Doug


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Still there :thumbup: Sitting on the Security Desk in the lobby.

However it is down to the last few pages. At some point, I'm going to need to work on adding pages to it.


----------



## VMcV3y (Jul 6, 2011)

I-Won-Today said:


> Still there :thumbup: Sitting on the Security Desk in the lobby.
> 
> However it is down to the last few pages. At some point, I'm going to need to work on adding pages to it.


I signed it!

The book is pretty much full, though. Probably at 110% capacity.

I had to scribble on the only blank spot I could find on the top left of the sheet.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

I want to sign it!! I signed the one in Munich in March 2009. I'll be at the PCD May 14. Hopefully there's room to sign it.


----------

